# Latest Narrow Gauge Annual



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

If the subject already came up, forgive me. I've been "offline" for a while. 

Anyway, have we read the latest (Summer 2008) Narrow Gauge Annual? Although the Marshall Pass vintage photos are not my thing, the modeling section is outstanding and includes "The Mason Bogie Project," which features Fletch's loco and some of our own MLS-er work. Sweet! 

Of course, being a building kinda guy (I never met a structure I didn't like), I spent hours studying "A Grist Mill Diorama," which features a neat, water-powered mill. The attention to detail is outstanding and the building just looks right to me. 

There's also something for us large scale guys--Ed Morris' various freight cars and his Olivia's Produce building, which has a really, really great interior. 

Let's see, I like the DRGW wood caboose by Doug Ramos, who did an incredible weathering job on the paint and on the superdetailed interior. 

As usual, Uncle Russ delivers a fine product with great photography and superb graphics--printed on good stock too (sorry, but my magazine bias is showing). Tha bad news is prices are going up again, but what's a little reading pleasure worth? 

Your thoughts?


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, I loved it. Unlike you I was especially taken with the prototype Marshall Pass coverage though. I really liked the produce shed model too.


----------



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

Where can we purchase this book?


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By trainbuffjr on 08/23/2008 10:41 PM
Where can we purchase this book?




Hi, 

Contact Russ Reinberg direct of the following website (just click on the address) 

http://www.finescalerr.com 

Russ publishes 3 annuals a year now, the first is Logging, Mining & Industrial, the second is Narrow Gauge, and the final one (in December) will be the Modelers annual. They are all the same size and cost $14.95 (price increase due to inflation etc !)+ post and have about 100 pages of text each. 

Nothing to do with Russ (heck I live in the UK, and he is in California!), two photos of my Mason Bogie 'Como' are in the latest, otherwise I am a good customer even though I am in the UK! I badgered an importer as soon as I knew it was out for my copy!


----------

